# Goon RDA



## Johan Heyns (11/7/16)

Anyone have stock in the Goon? Clone or Authentic 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/7/16)

Johan Heyns said:


> Anyone have stock in the Goon? Clone or Authentic
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Hows it going bud.
Clones can be found at Vape King
Authentic can be found at Vape Cartel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/7/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/528-goon-styled-rda.html#/product/1485


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/7/16)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/new-colours-goon-rda


----------



## Johan Heyns (11/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/528-goon-styled-rda.html#/product/1485





Clouds4Days said:


> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/new-colours-goon-rda



Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearshare (20/10/16)

who has stock ?


----------



## skola (20/10/16)

Throat Punch and House of Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bearshare (20/10/16)

skola said:


> Throat Punch and House of Vape



as i posted @Bradalandabad posted his for sale  , needless to say paid for it and on its way

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MoeB786 (20/10/16)

@HouseOfVape has plenty stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------

